# Don't tell me!



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

As a result of the potential Grangemouth fuel depot strike fuel prices will go up!!

For fucks sake, what's the bets the dirty fucking fuel companies have a piece of this action and we can't do a sodding thing about it.

:evil:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I passed a BP earlier and the diesel was 119.9 a litre and the unleaded 115.9

I'm sure it wasn't that much earlier this week


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

yup,
rising fast in these parts :twisted:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

And Guess What!!!!

This Poxy government won,t do anything either........

Just think ....everytime us mugs pay inflated prices for fuel.....

This twatting government makes more and more money.....

To do what??.....

To give away to other countries!!!!!

When will we ever learn!! Rule Brittania!!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

y3putt said:


> To give away to other countries!!!!!


Shit isn't it!
Or if we're not spending it on other people we're bombing them and wasting our money there too!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

:?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Slightest excuse and the prices go up :evil:


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Those wankers Brown and Darling rub thier hands together everytime fuel prices goes up.

I know it'll never happen but when fuel prices rise by 5p a litre the govenment could cut the duty by 3p and still not be out of pocket! :evil:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> I passed a BP earlier and the diesel was 119.9 a litre and the unleaded 115.9
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't that much earlier this week


One of our drivers spotted Â£1.42/litre for diesel the other day. London borough I believe. Scandalous!


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

It is bollocks I agree. Sadly though it is basic economic theory of supply and demand.

The government make far too much duty on fuel and have been robbing us for years. What would help though is stopping all the twats who are filling up needlessly and then bringing 2 or 3 jerry cans out of the boot to fill them also :evil:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm amazed really that BP and Shell have only made Â£7.2bn profit in the 1st Quarter of this year.

Read all about it here if you want to be really pissed off.

http://www.managementtoday.co.uk/newsal ... ily%20News


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I paid 128.9ppg this am for BP Ultimate Diesel at Reading services.

Cool! Price some people off the road. More the better. :twisted:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

That appears cheap now!

Prices just keep rising, at an alarming rate.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm not suprised at the price rises now that I know the Tanker drivers want 36K a year.

A F**king soldier risking his life doesn't get that.

Is there anybody in the Petrolem Industry who isn't a Greedy Cnut :evil:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Any idiot can be a soldier.

A tanker driver is acctually quite a skilled job. They are part of an industry that is seeing record profits. They want their part of the pie, good luck to em.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Any idiot can be a soldier.
> 
> A tanker driver is acctually quite a skilled job. They are part of an industry that is seeing record profits. They want their part of the pie, good luck to em.


A skilled job!!
Ok they need a special licence called a Hazchem or something along those lines and they say they deserve more money because of the dangers involved in driving a liquid bomb!
Well drive sensibly on the motorway, dont block both lanes doing your"my trucks faster than your truck" for 5 miles trying to pass another truck doing"56 mph" THE SAME SPEED!!!!!. [smiley=rifle.gif] 
Now thats a SKILLED JOB. 
My Arse. :roll:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Wild Woods said:


> I'm not suprised at the price rises now that I know the Tanker drivers want 36K a year.
> :evil:


I'm pretty sure that on the news a couple of days ago they said that they are currently on Â£36k pa but want Â£41k pa. 

Of course once they get back to work all the garages will need their tanks topping up urgently so all the tanker drivers will probably be raking in the overtime. :roll:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

the stig said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Any idiot can be a soldier.
> ...


I was thinking more of this arrse:

http://www.arrse.co.uk/

qooqiiu, if you'd like to make that remark on that web site I'm sure you'll get an interesting response :roll:

Moley


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The British army is the most class ridden institution on earth. I HATE IT!

The average squady is being kept out of a jail because......................he joined up.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> The British army is the most class ridden institution on earth. I HATE IT!


Well don't join the British Army then, especially Guards or cavalry. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Truckers are now taking the piss with their pay. They need to realise what they do to earn Â£38k. Sit on their fat arses eating and driving.


----------

